# Best Army Jobs - Entry Level



## worldtraveller321 (2 Dec 2008)

What would be good Entry level jobs to get into with the Army, one that are quality and good for someone without a degree etc.

What are the high demand areas now.

For someone who is fit, over 29 years old, male and willing to learn, what is the recommended?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Dec 2008)

Try looking on the Recruiting web site


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Dec 2008)

All the Army jobs are Entry Level.


----------



## stealthylizard (2 Dec 2008)

I don't think the question can be answered.  Everyone would be biased towards their own job.


----------



## Drag (3 Dec 2008)

The army will train you for every job it needs you for.  Go to the recruiting website and see what you like, then visit a recruiter.  Once you pick a few occupations, then ask members here for an opinion, or experiences.  As already mentioned, everyone is biased towards their job.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Dec 2008)

You may want to try a Career Aptitude Test (Google, there's lots) before you apply to see what area(s) you are interested in.


----------



## Marinero2008 (3 Dec 2008)

worldtraveller321 said:
			
		

> ...What are the high demand areas now.[?]...



Go there:

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/careermatcher_en.aspx?bhcp=1

Jobs with exclamation mark indicate high demand.


----------



## Marshall (3 Dec 2008)

It would be really hard to answer that since you gave us just limited, generic information.

It really depends on what you like, are willing to do and learn etc. Everyone has their own likes and dislikes for certain trades so it be best just to go to the CF site and give any that interest you a good rundown.


----------



## canadian_moose (3 Dec 2008)

there is only 2 trades in the cf, there's the infantry and then there's the rest


----------



## Kevins833 (13 Dec 2008)

Infantry...Everything else you can do a version of civy side for more money.  
 :skull:


----------

